# ive got babies in my tank!



## joe millionare (May 9, 2003)

I have 2 9" reds, 1 6" red, 1 6" piraya, 1 4" cariba, and a 8" pleco in a 55 gallon. they have been in the tank for about 2 weeks, waiting for the 125 to cycle. so i come home late last night and my tank is cloudy, and i mean cloudy! all but one of the piranhas are at the top of the tank breathing heavily. so i grab the python and start to do a water change when i start to suck up the little dead fish. I tell my wife to get me a glass to put some in and what do you know, little dead piranhas! I had only two survivors and one of those didnt make it, the other is eating baby brine shrimp in an isolated 5 gallon.

can anyone tell me why the water got cloudy, and why they were all dead. also should i move them to the 125gal or keep them in the 55 since they are breeding in there, i know its a little crowded, but hell, their breeding. the 2 large reds have been in there for years and never bred, then 3 more p's and a sucker fish later, BAM i have sucsess. i wasnt even trying!


----------



## Theguy (May 28, 2004)

thats alot of fish for that small space , if i were you i would watch them, find out which are breeding and leave those two in there and move the rest to the 125 when it finishes cycling BUT if there breeding and your not having any problems (ie. aggression ect) then i dont see why you coudlnt keep them in there but your gonna need some GOOD filtration to keep all of them in that one tank. whatever you decide to do DO NOT move the 2 that are breeding , it could stop there breeding, if they are breeding it means they are very comfortable there which is a good thing


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

the fry could've died due to poor water quality? you've got a lotta Ps in that 55, so it's a start


----------

